# Sussistere



## MOMO2

Come si dice questo verbo in contesti come: "eccezion fatta per i casi in cui sussista un grave pericolo ..."


----------



## horusankh

Buon giorno,

È "subsistir"

"...excepciones hechas para casos en los cuales subsista un grave peligro..."

Ciao.


----------



## Wamba

_*excepción hecha de los casos*_ en que subsista un grave peligro.


----------



## Neuromante

O incluso:
"Excepción hecha por los casos en que subsista grave peligro"
Haría falta saber el contexto para elegir una u otra. Aunque es casi seguro que sea la que propone Horusankh


----------



## 0scar

Wamba said:


> _*excepción hecha de los casos*_ en que subsista un grave peligro.


 
Yo diría para sin problemas pero solo hay 2 en Google y con por (que suena mal) no hay ninguna, contra 6500 con *de .*


----------



## Wamba

0scar said:


> Yo diría para sin problemas pero solo hay 2 en Google y con por (que suena mal) no hay ninguna, contra 6500 con *de .*



Hola, Oscar. Te aseguro que para dar mi versión sólo he tenido en cuenta mis propias reservas. Google, aunque muchos bebemos en él en abundancia, no tendría que marcarnos ineludiblemente en nuestra forma de hablar o escribir. No obstante, te agradezco la validación que me haces. Saludos. Wamba.


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> O incluso:
> "Excepción hecha por los casos en que subsista grave peligro"
> Haría falta saber el contexto para elegir una u otra. Aunque es casi seguro que sea la que propone Horusankh


 

Disculpa, ¿por qué utilizaste el "por"? Gracias por tu explicación.
Momo2


----------



## Neuromante

Perche capi che si referiva a una eccezione fatta come conseguenza dei casi in cui poteva essersi pericolo, non _*para*_ i casi in cui poteva essersi. Cio è, un caso in cui veniva sistematicamente non aplicato come misura preventiva.


In prattica mi spinsi fino il caso piu improvabile fer far capire che ocorre sempre il contesto


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> Perche Perché capi ho capito che si referiva riferiva a una eccezione fatta come conseguenza dei casi in cui poteva essersi esserci pericolo, non _*para*_ i casi in cui poteva essersi esserci. Cio è Cioè, un caso in cui veniva sistematicamente non aplicato come misura preventiva.
> 
> 
> In prattica pratica mi spinsi sono spinto _(recuerda que en italiano el "passato remoto" se usa si el hecho aconteció hace muuuuuuuucho tiempo ) _fino il al caso piu più improvabile improbabile fer per far capire che ocorre occore sempre il contesto


 
Ok. Ho fatto un po' di fatica, ma ho capito. Mi permetto di apportare delle correzioni al tuo italiano e ti ringrazio per la spiegazione.
Momo


----------



## Neuromante

Tre messi fa non è abbastanza remoto?

Veramente lo ho usato pensando che fosse così


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> Tre messi mesi fa non è abbastanza remoto?
> 
> Veramente lo ho usato pensando che fosse così


 
Macché! Per gli italiani anche 1 anno è vicino. Ti faccio un po' di esempi:
- L'anno scorso sono andata a Roma per 2 giorni.
- Sono nata a Barcellona (40 e rotti anni fa )
- Mi sono laureata nel 1991
- Ci siamo sposati nel 99
- Ad agosto ho fatto il Cammino di Santiago
- L'uomo è arrivato sulla Luna nel 1969 

Te aseguro que los italianos lo dicen así.

Tres meses, hmm, ¡me conecto muy de seguido ultimamente!

Gracias,
Momo


----------



## Mister Draken

¿El verbo _sussistere_ no debería traducirse como «existir» en el ejemplo del OP?

"Salvo en los casos en los cuales exista un grave peligro".


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @Mister Draken , la frase "_eccezion fatta per i casi in cui *sussista *un grave pericolo ..._" appartiene ad un registro burocratico, nel linguaggio comune si direbbe: "_salvo quando *esiste/esista/c'è/ci sia* un grave pericolo..._". 
Credo sia lo stesso nella tua lingua, o no?


----------



## Mister Draken

Ciao @lorenzos, grazie. È come io credevo. Non, in spagnuolo «subsistir» significa:


1. intr. Dicho de una cosa: Permanecer, durar o conservarse.

2. intr. Mantener la vida, seguir viviendo.

3. intr. Fil. Dicho de una sustancia: Existir con todas las condiciones propias de su ser y de su naturaleza.


Questa terza accezione è propia solo dalla filosofia.


----------



## lorenzos

Ho cercato "subsista *la* condicion" e mi sembra che anche in spagnolo (spagnuolo non si dice [quasi] più) appartenga ad un linguaggio burocratico, con lo stesso significato (1) dell'italiano.
("subsista *una *condicion" dà solo due risultati!)


----------



## Mister Draken

Sí, «mientras siga existiendo la condición» o «mientras subsista». Pero no es simplemente existir, sino seguir existiendo, permanecer, durar, o conservar.

Podría decirse "mientras la condición permanezca..." o ""mientras la condición dure..."


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @Mister Draken è una questione di sfumature (filosofiche). Credo che nessuno direbbe "Se _sussiste _una condizione di...) ma un medico, un asssistente sociale, un burocrate lo scriverebbe di sicuro invece di _esiste_.


Mister Draken said:


> ¿El verbo _sussistere_ no debería traducirse como «existir» en el ejemplo del OP?
> "Salvo en los casos en los cuales exista un grave peligro".


Sì, deberià _traducirse _asì también, in italiano, dal burocratese al linguaggio comune.


----------



## Ciprianus

En castellano _"subsiste"_ nunca es sinónimo de_ "existe"_ sino de "_todavía existe"_.


----------



## Mister Draken

Ciprianus said:


> En castellano _"subsiste"_ nunca es sinónimo de_ "existe"_ sino de "_todavía existe"_.



A eso es a lo que me he estado refiriendo en todo el hilo (salvo la acepción filosófica, claro). _Sussistere_ y «subsistir» son falsos amigos.


----------

